# برامج الحصر الهندسى واقواهم فى اصدارة الاخير PlanSwift 9



## رمزي2009 (21 مايو 2013)

اقدم لكم اليوم اقوى برامج الحصر الهندسى ودراسة المشروعات فى اصدارة الاخير

PlanSwift 9



صور توضح امكانيات البرنامج






البرنامج 

planswift(2).zip

نسخة أخر للبرنامج 
ps9.0.18.6pro.rar

الكراك وطريقة التفعيل 

planswift crak.rar
شرح للبرنامج 

Screenr - Screencasts by ehab117


الموضوع منقول من موقع أخر ولكن روابط تحميل البرنامج و الكراك من رفعي 

مع تحياتي م.رمزي نبيل


----------



## رمزي2009 (21 مايو 2013)

دورة برنامج planswit9 مقدمة من المهندس مثنى العزاوي 

الدرس الاول:- التنصيب والتفعيل
تنصيب وتفعيل البرنامج.rar

الدرس الثاني, ويتحدث عن عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم للمشروع

عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم.rar

الدرس الثالث:- تثبيت المساحات والاطوال

تثبيت المساحات والاطوال.rar

الدرس الرابع وفيه تكملة وتبيان لبعض الامور

شرح بعض الخواص1.rar

الدرس الخامس:- تكميلي في شرح بعض الخواص

شرح بعض الخواص2.rar


----------



## رمزي2009 (21 مايو 2013)

تكملت دورة برنامج planswit9 مقدمة من المهندس مثنى العزاوي 

الدرس السادس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل

استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد+حفظ العمل.rar


الدرس السابع: حساب الكميات.

حساب كميات1.rar

الدرس الثامن في حساب كميات مواد الجدران والتغليف او البياض.

حساب الكميات 2.rar

الدرس التاسع :اضافة الكمرات+طرح فتحات الابواب او الشبابيك

درس planswift.rar

الدرس العاشر : يوضح التصدير الى برنامج الاكسل

التصدير الى الاكسل.rar

الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي 

Download File

كل الشكر للمهندس مثنى العزاوي


----------



## salim salim (21 مايو 2013)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على المجهود المتميز و الطيب


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (21 مايو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 مايو 2013)

رمزي2009 قال:


> تكملت دورة برنامج planswit9 مقدمة من المهندس مثنى العزاوي
> 
> الدرس السادس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا ياريت لو تكرمت تعيد رفع اخر جزء
الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي ​


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (22 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو حد يرفع رابط التحميل للدرس 11 لان الميجاابلود مبتفتحش في مصر


----------



## رمزي2009 (24 مايو 2013)

رابطة الدرس الاخير 
1 - Download - 4shared


درس حساب حديد الاعمدة بالصور 
حساب حديد الاعمدة في بلان سويفت - Download - 4shared

صورة المشروع الي تم العمل بها 

f4889e6d4d - Download - 4shared

ملف الورد الي فية خطوات العمل في البرنامج 

خطوات العمل في برنامج planswift - Download - 4shared

مع تحياتي م.رمزي نبيل


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 مايو 2013)

تسلم ايدك والف شكر


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 مايو 2013)

رمزي2009 قال:


> رابطة الدرس الاخير
> 1 - Download - 4shared
> 
> 
> ...


اخى الكريم معظم الروابط غير شغاله ياريت تعيد رفعهم على ال gulfup او الميديا فاير


----------



## رمزي2009 (24 مايو 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> اخى الكريم معظم الروابط غير شغاله ياريت تعيد رفعهم على ال gulfup او الميديا فاير


الروابطة شغالة 100 %


----------



## رمزي2009 (24 مايو 2013)

روابط أخري علي MediaFire - Online Space for your documents, photos, videos, and music.

رابطة الدرس الاخير

1.rar

درس حساب حديد الاعمدة بالصور

حساب حديد الاعمدة في بلان سويفت.zip

صورة المشروع الي تم العمل بها

f4889e6d4d.rar

ملف الورد الي فية خطوات العمل في البرنامج

خطوات العمل في برنامج planswift.rar

مع تحياتي م.رمزي نبيل


----------



## maher_ik (24 مايو 2013)

والهي انتو شباب مية مية


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 مايو 2013)

رمزي2009 قال:


> روابط أخري علي MediaFire - Online Space for your documents, photos, videos, and music.
> 
> رابطة الدرس الاخير
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سائد العورتاني (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي واذا احبتت ان اقوم برفع الدوره على اليوتيوب انا جاهز اخي


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد طايل (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا على البرنامج*

البرنامج كويس و أسهل شويه من autodesk takeoff ولكن لو حبينا نبحث على الأفضل فيه برنامج وده فعلا هو رقم 1 فى كل شيئ ولكن للأسف ليس كاملا واسمه علشان لو فيه حد يقدر يجيبة كامل cloud takeoff ولو شوفتو الفديوهات بتاعته على اليويو تيوب هتلاقو فيه سهوله كبيرة وخصائص أعلى بكثير


----------



## abozaher2011 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت لو تكرمت تعيد رفع 
الدرس الثامن:- كميات 2
لأنه محذوف من الميديافير


----------



## Mohamed Abood (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن لو سمحتورابط جديد للدرس الثامن (حساب الكميات 2)


----------



## Mohamed Abood (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن لو سمحتورابط جديد للدرس الثامن (حساب الكميات 2)


----------



## ELKAISAR (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## MGAMAL816 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم إيدك م رمزي وألف ألف شكر


----------



## hillintl (27 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
لو تكرمت يا رمزي ولأن أسمك زي اسمي الدرس الثامن لانه محذوف لو سمحت !!!


----------



## jameel alkaisi (27 أبريل 2014)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على المجهود المتميز و الطيب
معظم الروابط غير شغاله ياريت تعيد رفعهم
برنامج رائع جدا ابحث عنه منذ فترة


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وادى النيل (13 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك..بس ددرس حساب الكميات 2 مش موجود ارجو اعادة رففععععععععععه وشكرا جزيلا :72::72::7:


:28:


----------



## lostlove515 (13 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا

تفريد الحديد


----------



## mironagy (11 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سمحت فى الدرس الثامن رابط غير سليم ممكن تعيد رقعه ضرورى ؟


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (11 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## tare.k (12 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayssar (12 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## allhgory (12 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت لو تكرمت تعيد رفع 
الدرس الثامن:- كميات 2
لأنه محذوف من الميديافير


----------



## ahmed kh (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## ahmed kh (14 سبتمبر 2014)

وفي انتظار اعادة رفع الدرس الثامن كميات2 لانه محذوف من الميديافاير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Esmail (30 سبتمبر 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> اخى الكريم معظم الروابط غير شغاله


 [MENTION=151846]علاء عبدالحليم[/MENTION]
ل تكرمت يابشمهندس لو سمحت برفع الدورة بالبرنامج بالترتيب على بملحقاتها كاملة على موقع الخليج نظرا لاهميتها وعدم توافر العديد من المواضيع فى هذا المجال ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## هيثم محمد على (30 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور كل من ساهم في هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mostafa_badran (30 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

الدرس حساب الكميات 2 مش شغال


----------



## khlio kolo (8 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (3 نوفمبر 2014)

لو تكرمتوا اللى معاه الملفات للموضوع دا يعيد رفعها لو أمكن


----------



## eyes2002 (12 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هايل محمد (26 يناير 2015)

الكراك تم حظره من الموقع !
بتظهر هذه الرسالة ((The file you requested has been blocked for a violation of our Terms of Service.Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance. ))

ممكن ترفعوا لنا الكراك مرة أخرى إذا تكرمتوا ؟!


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (31 يناير 2015)

مشكور جدا ممكن رابط حصر الكميات 2 هو غير شغال بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (3 فبراير 2015)

ممكن الكراك يا جماعه


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (3 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك (اخي العزيز بس في مشكلة في رابط درس كميات 2 ورابط الكرك ) وانشالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (3 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك (اخي العزيز بس في مشكلة في رابط درس كميات 2 ورابط الكرك ) وانشالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 فبراير 2015)

*السلام عليكم...
لكل الاخوة الذين لا يستطيعون تحميل البرنامج او الكراك, ارجو تحميله من الرابط ادناه من المشاركة رقم 317 , كما ارجو تأكيد الدروس المفقودة, وبأذن الله سوف اعيد رفعها من جديد.
تحياتي للجميع
**
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278328-32.html*​


----------



## احمد حسن خضير (25 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

